# Stopper socks - phtalates? How do I know which brand is safe?



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I never thought about this, but on my recent trip to Europe everybody was super concerned about phtalates in certain brands of socks. The stopper rubber part might have phtalates apparently. How can I find out whether GAP or Old Navy has that stuff in them (socks we wear at our house)? In Europe they were always labeled as natural and plastic/phtalate free... I never saw that here.

Thanks!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Isn't there usually fabric in between the foot and the rubber sole? How high are the chances that it'll leach through? I got all the stopper socks from Germany but not for that reason...rather for the reason that the entire sole was made of rubber rather than just a few spots.

I have found comparable socks at Target (skidders) but I couldn't find anything about phthalate.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah I have those too from DM, but they were labeled as phtalate free... (I bought them to put them over our Stride Rite cotton only socks, basically like house-shoes). People were all shocked that I didn't know whether GAP socks have it or not, but it never crossed my mind til they said it... Guess I will ask the company. GAP was the only brand of socks that worked for DS's chubby legs. I found out that Trumpette is phtalate free, but also expensive beyond reason...


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

It may be flippant, but my response to this concern is... don't feed your baby socks with rubber coatings on them. Or feed them food served on the socks. IF your child has a tendency to suck on his or her socks, discourage that. There are so many bigger dangers out there. Pthalates in the rubber/plasticky stuff on the outside of the bottoms of their socks just isn't worth worrying about...


----------



## theresa1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I am concerned about phthalates, eating them is not the only route of exposure. Reducing your child's exposure to toxins is a good thing. Thank you for posting this, I hadn't thought about my child's sock before reading this post and now I will.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

DS doesn't put his socks in his mouth, but still, there is little fabric between the plastic stoppers and his feet. I do think over time it emits vapors probably.
I emailed GAP, and they answered me back that they actually do not know, but are researching the issue now with their manufacturer and R&D. I am actually positive that they will get back to me!
For now, DS just wears regular socks with no stoppers and the safe all-rubber sole socks from Europe. Trumpette socks are nice, but I won't invest in those until I know if GAP is harmless or not.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
For now, DS just wears regular socks with no stoppers and the safe all-rubber sole socks from Europe.

Honestly, I'd be more worried about my DS being injured in a slip or fall than in pthalates in his socks.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
DS doesn't put his socks in his mouth, but still, there is little fabric between the plastic stoppers and his feet. I do think over time it emits vapors probably.
I emailed GAP, and they answered me back that they actually do not know, but are researching the issue now with their manufacturer and R&D. I am actually positive that they will get back to me!
For now, DS just wears regular socks with no stoppers and the safe all-rubber sole socks from Europe. Trumpette socks are nice, but I won't invest in those until I know if GAP is harmless or not.


Have you considered Hannah anderson?
http://www.hannaandersson.com/catego...0Socks%20Shoes

It's not exaclty stopper socks but I guess "Huettenschuhe" are just as good maybe? I saw the tights and OMG...they're cute...so very cute.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

@ Megan73: DS is wearing the stopper soles from Europe on top, they are WAY better than stopper socks since the entire sole is made of rubber. No slips with those, so I don't see how he is unsafe now.

@ MissE: Yeah I just saw them too, so stinking cute!!! I wish Hannah was a little cheaper. Their stuff is sooooo awesome and Oeko Tex 100 certified. Oddly enough, they had Oeko Tex 100 certified Huettenschuhe at Aldi a week after I left for 6 Euros, bahhhh I so wanted them, but makes no sense to send them over.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

GAP got back to me... They say that the material used is BPA and phtalate free, however, they cannot tell me what it is exactly as it is proprietary information.


----------

